
How 20 Popular Websites Looked When They Launched - jeffmiller
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/6125914/How-20-popular-websites-looked-when-they-launched.html
======
citizenkeys
one of my favorite's is microsoft.com:
<http://www.microsoft.com/misc/features/features_flshbk.htm>

The web server sat under an employee's desk until 1994, when it was moved to a
server room. It's a reminder that Microsoft almost totally missed out on the
importance of the Internet and actually could've lost the browser wars to
Netscape. Netscape foolishly sold out to AOL in 1998 and that was pretty much
the end of it. But thems were the days.

------
widgetycrank
I think the archived versions may be missing some CSS files. Twitter's font
doesn't look right compared to its own screenshot.

